# Hearing people insult me wherever i go



## stewiegrif (Apr 4, 2012)

Im a 17 year old and am a senior in highschool with social anxiety. It seems wherever i go i think i hear people talking about me. Even when im outside my house i think i can hear people saying things from there cars insults usually. Most of the insults are the same like "hes so ****ing ugly" "eww". If im in class i constantly hear people in my head saying insults about me and commenting on me and this happens all day. Sometimes after im done talking to someone i could swear i hear them mutter something under there breathe when there done talking to me. Ive heard people say "hes so ****ing ugly i hate him" ive heard that remark over 3 times after i was done talking to people. I remember my math teacher was helping me with a problem and after he was done talking to me he went up to the board with his back turned and said "hes so ****ing ugly i hate him" this is a 60 year old guy im talking about. Even when im at home i imagine my brother father and grandma saying stuff under there breathe about me after im done talking to them like the words "freak" "ugly". I know this has to be all in my head. Can social axiety cause you to hear people insult you i mean i cant imagine my family would do this to me. People have told me im very handsome and ive gotten compliments from teachers older women ect. The main question is how do i make this stop wherever i go i hear people talking about me making insults under their breathe i hate it. What is happening in my head thats making me think im hearing these things. Is there any sort of treatment that can be had? Almost every time im done talking to someone i hear them say something right after. And i have this terrible teacher who is always talking to herself about people and me. She stares at me alot and i always hear her saying to herself im ugly and what not. Then i remember one day this person was talking about how i looked like harry potter and then she came over and said yea a goodlooking version. Is it possible all of these people have been lying to me about my looks. I get told im handsome often do you suppose they are lieing to make me feel better about being deformed. I feel as though everyone around me is talking to themselves and saying mean hurtful things about me. Im also a very quiet kid who keeps to himself in class. Do people really talk to themselves and say comments about a person under there breathe. I certainly dont do this kind of thing i dont talk to myself if i ever say something to myself i usually say **** or **** i dont say sentences to myself maybe when im all alone but never in public. What do i need to do to make this stop. Ive considered commiting sucide many times during class when im just sitting at my desk and hearing people say things about me from across the room. Then i look over immediatly and no one is looking at me. Whenever i try to confirm my suspicions people always denie it and i say what alot to people to see if they really did say something under there breathe and they say that they didnt say anything


----------



## softshock11 (Jan 9, 2011)

the same thing was happening to me for a long time then i was diagnosed schizophrenic.
its best to tell yourself its all in your head, drown it out with an iPod, before it gets worse.


----------



## Luna Sea (Apr 4, 2012)

You really need to see a doctor, that's a pretty big warning sign right there.


----------



## stewiegrif (Apr 4, 2012)

Is it possible that i am hearing all of these things and that they are not real


----------



## Luna Sea (Apr 4, 2012)

It doesn't sound like they're real. I know people can be nasty, but they're rarely that in your face horrible.

Where I am, we get asked a lot about hearing/seeing things that aren't real because it can be an early indicator of psychosis. And a lot of people I know have had success with medication cutting out voices like that.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

I used to get paranoid in public and I would think that people were laughing at me and teasing me, but I don't feel that way anymore. In your case it looks like you might have paranoia associated with schizophrenia, you should get help with this before it gets out of hand. And realize that it's not real and it's all in your head.


----------



## CyclingSoPhob (Apr 8, 2008)

You know how people are always looking for someone to put down to better their self-esteem, but most or all of what you're hearing may not be real. You probably should see a doctor to make sure. It's not a good situation no matter what the deal is.

I went through several years in my teens and twenties where the same thing was happening to me. It possibly could have been schizophrenia but I was never diagnosed and maybe somehow I just grew out of it.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

stewiegrif said:


> Im a 17 year old and am a senior in highschool with social anxiety. It seems wherever i go i think i hear people talking about me. Even when im outside my house i think i can hear people saying things from there cars insults usually. Most of the insults are the same like "hes so ****ing ugly" "eww". If im in class i constantly hear people in my head saying insults about me and commenting on me and this happens all day. Sometimes after im done talking to someone i could swear i hear them mutter something under there breathe when there done talking to me. Ive heard people say "hes so ****ing ugly i hate him" ive heard that remark over 3 times after i was done talking to people. I remember my math teacher was helping me with a problem and after he was done talking to me he went up to the board with his back turned and said "hes so ****ing ugly i hate him" this is a 60 year old guy im talking about. Even when im at home i imagine my brother father and grandma saying stuff under there breathe about me after im done talking to them like the words "freak" "ugly". I know this has to be all in my head. Can social axiety cause you to hear people insult you i mean i cant imagine my family would do this to me. People have told me im very handsome and ive gotten compliments from teachers older women ect. The main question is how do i make this stop wherever i go i hear people talking about me making insults under their breathe i hate it. What is happening in my head thats making me think im hearing these things. Is there any sort of treatment that can be had? Almost every time im done talking to someone i hear them say something right after. And i have this terrible teacher who is always talking to herself about people and me. She stares at me alot and i always hear her saying to herself im ugly and what not. Then i remember one day this person was talking about how i looked like harry potter and then she came over and said yea a goodlooking version. Is it possible all of these people have been lying to me about my looks. I get told im handsome often do you suppose they are lieing to make me feel better about being deformed. I feel as though everyone around me is talking to themselves and saying mean hurtful things about me. Im also a very quiet kid who keeps to himself in class. Do people really talk to themselves and say comments about a person under there breathe. I certainly dont do this kind of thing i dont talk to myself if i ever say something to myself i usually say **** or **** i dont say sentences to myself maybe when im all alone but never in public. What do i need to do to make this stop. Ive considered commiting sucide many times during class when im just sitting at my desk and hearing people say things about me from across the room. Then i look over immediatly and no one is looking at me. Whenever i try to confirm my suspicions people always denie it and i say what alot to people to see if they really did say something under there breathe and they say that they didnt say anything


You need to test that thinking. Are they really saying that stuff, or is it the SA feeding things to you? Part of the trick is knowing the difference.

No one knows you well enough to say such hateful things to you.


----------



## DreamAway (Apr 29, 2012)

I'm really sorry to hear what you're going through, when I was 17 I had a similar experience - I started thinking that people were saying all kinds negative things about me behind my back, and sometimes I would imagine I could hear them actually saying them. In my own case it was a psychotic episode, which caused me to imagine all this negative judgement, and I got through my own experiences OK. 
Please see your doctor / school counsellor or a medical professional and talk to them about what you're experiencing because there are a lot of medications / types of therapy that WILL be able to help you through this. 
You are definitely not alone in what you're experiencing... I've been there myself and I got through in one piece, so hold in there. I know that you can get through this


----------



## Stripes968 (Mar 26, 2016)

stewiegrif said:


> Im a 17 year old and am a senior in highschool with social anxiety. It seems wherever i go i think i hear people talking about me. Even when im outside my house i think i can hear people saying things from there cars insults usually. Most of the insults are the same like "hes so ****ing ugly" "eww". If im in class i constantly hear people in my head saying insults about me and commenting on me and this happens all day. Sometimes after im done talking to someone i could swear i hear them mutter something under there breathe when there done talking to me. Ive heard people say "hes so ****ing ugly i hate him" ive heard that remark over 3 times after i was done talking to people. I remember my math teacher was helping me with a problem and after he was done talking to me he went up to the board with his back turned and said "hes so ****ing ugly i hate him" this is a 60 year old guy im talking about. Even when im at home i imagine my brother father and grandma saying stuff under there breathe about me after im done talking to them like the words "freak" "ugly". I know this has to be all in my head. Can social axiety cause you to hear people insult you i mean i cant imagine my family would do this to me. People have told me im very handsome and ive gotten compliments from teachers older women ect. The main question is how do i make this stop wherever i go i hear people talking about me making insults under their breathe i hate it. What is happening in my head thats making me think im hearing these things. Is there any sort of treatment that can be had? Almost every time im done talking to someone i hear them say something right after. And i have this terrible teacher who is always talking to herself about people and me. She stares at me alot and i always hear her saying to herself im ugly and what not. Then i remember one day this person was talking about how i looked like harry potter and then she came over and said yea a goodlooking version. Is it possible all of these people have been lying to me about my looks. I get told im handsome often do you suppose they are lieing to make me feel better about being deformed. I feel as though everyone around me is talking to themselves and saying mean hurtful things about me. Im also a very quiet kid who keeps to himself in class. Do people really talk to themselves and say comments about a person under there breathe. I certainly dont do this kind of thing i dont talk to myself if i ever say something to myself i usually say **** or **** i dont say sentences to myself maybe when im all alone but never in public. What do i need to do to make this stop. Ive considered commiting sucide many times during class when im just sitting at my desk and hearing people say things about me from across the room. Then i look over immediatly and no one is looking at me. Whenever i try to confirm my suspicions people always denie it and i say what alot to people to see if they really did say something under there breathe and they say that they didnt say anything


Well there are a lot of explanations for this. 
1. They all could hate you for whatever reason.
2. You are hearing things that aren't there whether from a disorder or yku are just so anxious about these fears that they leave your mind and you "hear" them.
3. You are in fact hearing things correctly but because you're so anxious you think they are directing it towards you but are actually saying it to someone else or about someone else.
5. People are saying these things directly to you, not to make you feel bad but to alert you to something that you are doing wrong. So they are trying to help you because they want to like you.

That's all the possibilities right there.. It's really up to you to decide which one it is. But I'm sure you are a nice person and don't deserve what is making you feel that way. If these people are doing all that to hurt you.. Well they don't deserve you in their lives and going through life like that will catch up to all of them and they will find themselves alone and miserable. Some people are terrible. But that's just how they adjust to their own problems so don't take it too personal.


----------



## Schizo McDitzo (Dec 22, 2015)

Like everyone else is saying, you may very well be schizophrenic. I was diagnosed at about your age too. I say go get checked out.


----------



## reliefseeker (Jul 21, 2010)

I'm also having similar experiences, not so horrible as in insults, but mockery, backhanded sarcasm and certain sounds which i would attribute to myself, its something called "delusions/idea of reference", do google it up. Those thoughts were more frequent back when i was in school, it was so hard telling whats true and whatnot, but its better now, although i still get a bit agitated/paranoid by certain sounds


----------



## sajs (Jan 3, 2015)

I wont say people is not like that, because it is. But what you say seems a little bit extreme in the sense that it happens to you all the time, and even some people told you that you are handsome.

I think that if you have the balls to do it you should confront someone about it to see if it happened. Talk with that math professor and ask him if he said such thing about you, I know he can lie, but be honest with him and after you ask him tell that you heard it and you are affraid of having schizophrenic disorder because it happens a lot to you and you can not tell if it is your mind or not and you are asking for the truth no matter what it is because it might be a disorder.


----------



## Q003 (Jun 24, 2015)

stewiegrif said:


> Is it possible that i am hearing all of these things and that they are not real


You said that you hear them* in your head.*


----------



## Rains (Jan 20, 2016)

This was posted in 2012 so I don't think the OP will read this, but I'm also on a BDD forum and this sort of thing happens a lot in severe BDD. Like I remember one girl who was in treatment went on an outing with her counselor and another assistant, and she passed a woman in the street whom she was convinced called her a monkey. In reality the woman had actually bent down to talk to her baby in a pram, and called the baby a 'cheeky monkey'. The girl with BDD had to be persuaded by the counselor and assistant who witnessed the whole thing accurately, that she had misheard and wrongly attributed the comment to herself.


----------



## Joey315 (Dec 18, 2014)

Rains said:


> This was posted in 2012 so I don't think the OP will read this, but I'm also on a BDD forum and this sort of thing happens a lot in severe BDD. Like I remember one girl who was in treatment went on an outing with her counselor and another assistant, and she passed a woman in the street whom she was convinced called her a monkey. In reality the woman had actually bent down to talk to her baby in a pram, and called the baby a 'cheeky monkey'. The girl with BDD had to be persuaded by the counselor and assistant who witnessed the whole thing accurately, that she had misheard and wrongly attributed the comment to herself.


The biggest problem I see here is someone calling their baby a "cheeky monkey".
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## wendigoRED (Jun 23, 2016)

I have the same problem. With me I think it's 70% in my head and 30% in real life. People do antagonizeverything you when you have anxiety. I usually hear mumbles or whisper. I try to ignore them, but sometimes I want to confront them.


----------

